# Back to Basics - Help Appreciated



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well after a break from casting I thought it was time that I got things back on track and started to do soem serious practice and get the video out to ensure that I can focus on some of the things that I am doing wrong but nor realising it. 

I decided that i would take my own advise and seriously concentrate on casting the heavier leads and to that end got out my Penn 525 Tournamag and matched it to my Century Tip Tornado Sport and 0.35mm main line. I chose the 200 gram lead as it very quickly tells you if you are rushing things . 

casting down on the beach I started out at what I thought was slow but as I soon foundf out it wasn't with the load being very noticable and my left arm not coming into play at all on the hit. Way to much right arm push and theright hand passing the ideal 1.00 oclock position that would then allow me to get the benefit from my left. 

Have a look at the video footage and you will see what I mean. I will be working on this for the next few weeks and will only be casting the heavy weight to make me focus on thechnique and timing before I try and power up on the lighter leads. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeX0EisAT6U

Any hints or advise from anyone will be appreciated as it is important to get feedback from others as its easy to miss areas when you are looking at yourself. 

Thanks for any feedback as it will all be taken as constructive help.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

1:59/3:28.........compare your feet position at the start of the cast...... to the prior casts in the video........may not be anything other then a small detail


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I will watch my feet placement as I have found that if I step to wide I am not as well balanced as I should be. 

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy,

I have watched the video clips several times. The mechanics of your cast look pretty darn good but one thing gets my attention in every slow mo clip.

You are sending the lead away _before_ you complete the pull. This is a common problem and one you must have slow motion video to detect. I believe this stems from applying the power just a micro-second to soon causing the rod to push back, preventing you from completeing the pull. It also could be from throwing a rod that is just too stiff, but with your upper body strength I doubt that is the culprit.

Slow down the turn (where have you heard that before...lol), let your body and the sinker get in the proper postion and then belt it.

Hope this helps my friend.

Tommy

ps - the grip tips have proven to help, thanks


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Tommy , 

Thanks for the observation , I agree with you that I am hitting it too early with the right arm and not allowing the rod to load as much as it should and then pull in with the left on a fully compressed rod. 

I am heading out tonight to give it another go and will be working on the items suggested here as well as from a few others. It is amazing how easy it is to fall into bad habits. 

I have found that the upper body strength issue is a double edged sword in that you need it to really smash into the cast, but too much causes a loss of feel as the load imparted by the rod is taken up with the increased strength and you fool yourself that the lead is in the right possition. 

Working with the 200 gram lead will help as I feel the rod loading / stressing better than with the light weights . 

Will update with new footage in the near future to show/see how I get on with correcting these issues.

Thanks 

P.S Glad that the tips are helping.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> P.S Glad that the tips are helping.



Please, no more tips for Tommy.  lol


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry , 

Can't help enjoying seeing others improve their casting


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Jeremy and Tommy*

I have to keep giving you two a big THANKS for your videos..I am slowly but surely seeing my need for improvements in my distance casting.:fishing:


----------

